# Junika - V Twin Boxer FS engine



## kadora (Sep 28, 2017)

Hello friends
Maybe it is funny but I give a name to all of my engines .
This one is Junika - short of my name.
I machined engine over 1 year /with short breaks/
from AL castings designed and sand casted by me.
Bore/Stroke 20mmx20mm
Diameter of engine is 250 mm
Crankshaft in ball bearings
Four camshafts
Temporary Glow plugs ignition
All gears for spark plugs ignition are already fitted.
I always run my engines on glow plugs first and then 
I switch to the spark plugs.
Now the most complicated part for me is to create 
a solid holder to run engine .
I have to find a welder man who will be 
"patient" enough to weld a frame for me.
Have a nice day.


----------



## IceFyre13th (Sep 28, 2017)

That is a very cool looking engine, nice work!!!


----------



## Herbiev (Sep 28, 2017)

Wow. Great looking engine. Love to see a video of it running when you get your frame.


----------



## Hopper (Sep 28, 2017)

Awesome work. Must sound awesome running too. Like two BMW boxer engines joined at the hip!


----------



## ShopShoe (Sep 29, 2017)

kadora,

I was wondering if you were building something behind the scenes.

Your new engine is very interesting: I had to take more than one look at the pictures to take it all in. Great fit and finish too.

I hope you can show us a video so we can see and hear it running.

Thank you for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## the engineer (Sep 30, 2017)

I love that engine also would love to know the  way you have set up the crank shaft 
 look up the caminez aero engine I think that's the correct spelling is this how you have  set this up 
awesome work regards john
just had another look at your engine definitely not the way you have done your set up
 you have got my brain  ticking over as I cant see that two cyls are offset to each pair


----------



## kadora (Oct 1, 2017)

Guys thank you for your kind words.

the engineer - sending picture of not finished crankshaft 
and camshaft gears . /hope this helps/
Master con rod is in the bottom right corner.
Thank you


----------



## the engineer (Oct 1, 2017)

great now I see its done done as a standard radial sorry I was having brain fade as most radials are designed with odd number of cylinders    for even firing   I have often wondered what an even n=umber of cyls would sound like this should sound like heaven
 I will be waiting for the video   once again great work thanks for the pictures


----------

